# Wreath/Ribbon



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Can someone point me to a site to make wreaths w/the ribbon that is all scrunched up? Current wreath is pretty; but is covered w/greenery. Door is black and wreath not visible enough.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

WIIH That's it.


----------

